# 1972 Schwinn Sports Tourer



## marching_out

Picked this up today at an estate auction. Not that much into road bikes but the Brooks saddle caught my eye. I also figured it would go cheap because it was in pieces and there were other complete bikes in the lot. Did a little research and it appears I did pretty well . With that said a lot of the chrome looks pretty roached, especially the rear derailleur. Looking for opinions on what to do with this seeing the state of the chrome. Amazingly the tubes hold air and I took it for a spin. Actually rides great considering its condition. Any general info on the bike would be great as well.


----------



## Sven

Nice score!!!  A little TLC , and you'll having it looking sharp. This might help ya

http://johns-recycled-bicycle.blogspot.com/2014/07/1973-schwinn-sports-tourer-restoration.html


----------



## Metacortex

Very nice, it looks to be all original right down to the toe clips and straps. Note that is a mid-size 24" frame in Sierra Brown. As a plus it has the TA crankset, which IMHO is much nicer looking than the alternative Nervar. Here is the '72 catalog page:


----------



## HARPO

Sven said:


> Nice score!!!  A little TLC , and you'll having it looking sharp. This might help ya
> 
> http://johns-recycled-bicycle.blogspot.com/2014/07/1973-schwinn-sports-tourer-restoration.html




I discovered this site (John's) recently and am amazed at the work he does. Time to buy a buffing wheel to polish the aluminum and chrome instead of doing it all by hand!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Personally, I wouldn't bother trying to save the rear derailleur unless you have a "thing" for originality. The Campy  Gran Turismo wasn't much good when it was brand new. I would replace it with something newer and better.


----------



## PfishB

Nice find. Gotta love the fillet-brazed Schwinns.


----------



## Schwinn499

Be careful...


----------



## Goldenrod

Impressive case of "the grabs" you've got there. I know you didn't get it from hanging around the flirts.*   By my count,  you have more than one for each toe.  The rainbow of color is giving me a healthy dose of envy.  Keep it up and you'll need more lawn.  

* You may have forgotten but they are to other type of dudes. The weaker ones with the two bumpers up top and they giggle a lot.  They recently got empowered but still don't mess with bikes because of painted nails.  They use to make us crazy with their curves. Most of them are not vintage bike-related except in old black and white photoes.  The older types (now) often mention a perceived lack of non-bicycle space.  PEE SITTING DOWN. Remember?


----------



## juvela

----

Fine score, thank you for sharing.

Would have expected Atom 440 pedals rather than those KKT RTSF.  1972 catalogue page appears to show machine wearing the Atoms.

Since this bike dates from the heart of "the boom" it could be they are a factory substitution.

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

some ffolke at least seem to value these quite highly...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/632374...MI6Kno69vV3wIVmONkCh0r4QtbEAYYASABEgIJVfD_BwE

-----


----------



## marching_out

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> some ffolke at least seem to value these quite highly...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/632374...MI6Kno69vV3wIVmONkCh0r4QtbEAYYASABEgIJVfD_BwE
> 
> -----



Wow! That's steep!


----------



## evilw

Wow! Congratulations on the great bike!


----------



## Schwinn499

juvela said:


> ----
> 
> Fine score, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Would have expected Atom 440 pedals rather than those KKT RTSF. 1972 catalogue page appears to show machine wearing the Atoms.
> 
> Since this bike dates from the heart of "the boom" it could be they are a factory substitution.
> 
> -----




There was a shortage in 72 of the 440s and the KKTs were used for a period as a stand in.


----------



## Metacortex

The Atom 440 was the standard pedal however Schwinn did substitute KKT-RT SF pedals on some Continental, Super Sport and Sports Tourer models in '72 and '73 due to shortages of the Atom 440.


----------



## Eric Amlie

If you want to stick with the stock r. der., there is presently one one ebay for not much money(so far).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153344850842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## markoshawn

I was given a Sierra Brown Super Sport, 71 by the looks of it. Its not a basket case but it wouldnt take too much to make it fall apart into a basket!. It is pretty complete except seat is gone. Hope to start a resto on it later this year, after a few other projects. Not very excited by the Sierra Brown, might seek a different color for the repaint.


----------



## bikemonkey

Our shop bought this a couple of years ago and I finally have a clean-up slot for the old boy. Appears to be mostly OG with the exception of the saddle, hb tape, and the "corncob" freewheel.

24" frame in Sunset Orange - headtube stamp is GJ*****  =  July '73


----------



## PCHiggin

Nice find,I have a '72 or '73 26" in yellow. Cant wait to jump back on.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Were the barcons an option, or were they subbed in later?
Edit: Just read the catalog page...option.


----------



## Oilit

Goldenrod said:


> Impressive case of "the grabs" you've got there. I know you didn't get it from hanging around the flirts.*   By my count,  you have more than one for each toe.  The rainbow of color is giving me a healthy dose of envy.  Keep it up and you'll need more lawn.
> 
> * You may have forgotten but they are to other type of dudes. The weaker ones with the two bumpers up top and they giggle a lot.  They recently got empowered but still don't mess with bikes because of painted nails.  They use to make us crazy with their curves. Most of them are not vintage bike-related except in old black and white photoes.  The older types (now) often mention a perceived lack of non-bicycle space.  PEE SITTING DOWN. Remember?



I take it you're a proponent of Jay Leno's theory that you can have a collection of ex-wives OR a collection of old (cars, bikes, whatever floats your boat), but not both. Well maybe that's not so much a theory as a simple fact.


----------

